# Last Night`s Snow Storm...



## Dave Spencer (2 Feb 2008)

...brewing over N. Wales.






Dave.


----------



## CJ Castle (2 Feb 2008)

Very nice shot,  dave...


----------



## Moss Man (2 Feb 2008)

Great picture Dave, I'd like to go to North Wales again sometime soon, perhaps later this year.


----------



## Peter6bee (2 Feb 2008)

Where in N. Wales are ya Dave? I live in Wrexham but am from Bagillt.


----------



## willson (2 Feb 2008)

Looks like a leisure center to me


----------



## ceg4048 (2 Feb 2008)

Nice one Dave. Shame about those telephone poles though.  

Cheers,


----------



## Peter6bee (2 Feb 2008)

willson said:
			
		

> Looks like a leisure center to me



Looks like the top of Treuddyn to me but one field looks like another.


----------



## George Farmer (2 Feb 2008)

Nice moody shot, Dave.


----------



## Dave Spencer (21 Feb 2008)

I froze my nads off getting these pics. Same general area as the pic in the first post, but with a different mood this time.









Dave.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (21 Feb 2008)

Nice pics Dave, i keep telling my self I must get up early one day while the weather is like it is and do some shots like that. But, MMmmmmm warm bed keeps back,................................................. dam bed!!


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Feb 2008)

Nice Dave. Love the layers of pastel. 8)


----------



## Dave Spencer (23 Feb 2008)

Graeme, now you know why all my shots are sunsets. I couldn`t imagine getting up early and having nothing to photograph. We should get together for a camera session some time.

Clive, it has been misty here for a few days and I had been watching how it sits low between each line of hills. I was hoping for a little more mist, and maybe one or two cottages with nice smoke stacks, but you can only work with what is in front of you.

I must have been on top of that mountain for over an hour, and was getting seriously cold. It was interesting to see how the light changed over that period of time. 

Fortunately, the results were probably worth it. Like you said, Clive the pastel effect given by the mist filtering the light worked out quite well. I used the levels histogram on Photoshop 7 to compensate for the over exposed sky, but the colours are pretty much as nature supplied.

Dave.


----------

